# Ignition key fail to turn over!



## Black_Goat (Oct 19, 2005)

:confused Got in my 05 Goat this morning inserted the key in the ignition and the key wont turn over to start the car.The steering wheel wasnt locked when this happened.It has little over 2000 miles on it. Does anyone knows if there is some sort of anti theft feature which cause that to happen.Did anyone had this isue or heard anything like it.Any sugestions or coments?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm not sure if I understand. The Key won't turn, or the engine won't crank.

If the key won't turn try tugging the wheel hard to each side, while turning the key. I know you say the wheel wasn't locked, but try it anyhow.

If the key turns but the engine doesn't start, that's a different thing entirely.


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

they had to fix mine. i had the same problem take it to the dealer. they never told me what it was


----------

